# Pc stürzt bei WoW immer ab



## Bulldoz (23. November 2010)

Tach zusammen ^^
Habe folgendes Problem:
Mein Pc (AMD Quadcore,8GB RAM, Radeon HD 4550, 1TB Festplatte) schmiert ständig bei WoW ab! Ich starte WoW und nach ca 5-10min fährt er einfach runner. Ohne Bluescreen oder irgendeiner anderen Fehlermeldung. Hab ma mit McAfee und Avira geguckt ob es vielleicht ein Virus ist. Komplett durchlaufen lassen und nix gefunden. Temperaturen sind auch alle ok. Überprüft mit Speedfan

Core 36C
GraKa 43C

Unnötige Programme wurden auch entfernt. An der Technik bezüglich der Leistung kann es auch nicht liegen. Ich weis einfach nimmer weiter. Googlen hat auch nix gebracht. Hoffe irgendwer kann mir hier weiter helfen. Will wieder spielen können ^^ Habe auch schon ein Log mit Hijackhis erstellt. Auf Anfrage werd ichs hier posten wenns denn von Nöten ist.

Werde jetzt auch mal einen Benchmarktest laufen lassen um unter Volllast zu sehen, wie sich der Pc verhält.
PS. Bei Filmen etc schmiert er net ab, andere Spiele kA da ich im Moment nur WoW drauf hab.



Mfg


----------



## Thufeist (23. November 2010)

Mhh, das könnte vieles sein.
Vielleicht werden die Temps falsch ausgelesen und er wird doch zu heiss.
Oder dein Netzteil ist nicht stark genug.

Kommt das nur bei WoW vor oder auch bei anderen spielen?!


----------



## Bulldoz (23. November 2010)

Nfs MW ma fix draufgeknallt, schmiert auch da a.
Netztei isset auch net, habn 400w drinnen...


----------



## husky78 (24. November 2010)

Teste mal Prime95 und ich denke das es die CPU ist die da fehlerhaft ist.


----------



## Nuxxy (25. November 2010)

Schraub ihn mal auf, mach wow an und fass jede minute einmal an die hinterseite der Graka, freund hatte dasselbe problem, Speedfan hat die temperatur auf 60 Grad angezeigt, in echt hat sie fast die 100 erreicht


----------



## Caps-lock (25. November 2010)

Ich würde dir nicht raten, in ein Elektrogerät zu fassen, das in Betrieb ist ^^


----------



## Nuxxy (25. November 2010)

Vorher die Heizung anfassen, außerdem passiert hinten rein GARNICHTS.


----------



## Freakypriest (25. November 2010)

Nuxxy schrieb:


> Vorher die Heizung anfassen, außerdem passiert hinten rein GARNICHTS.




Das ist richtig, aber wenn jemand etwas ungeschickt ist könnte er dennoch in alles mögliche reinpacken


----------



## Resch (25. November 2010)

Scheint Hardwareseitig zu sein. Denn wenn Treiber Fehlerhaft sind kommt in den meisten Fällen ein Bluscreen. Würde jetzt auf den Ram tippen, aber wenn auf eine Fehlerhafte Stelle im SPeicher zugegriffen wird sollte eigentlich auch ein Bluescreen kommen.

Versuchs mal mit Memtest86 zu testen. Wenn er dir da Fehler ausspuckt mal die Ramstreifen nach einander entfernen und schauen welcher streifen es ist.


----------



## Kaldreth (25. November 2010)

Lief es denn vorher problemlos? Haste irgendwas verändert?

Entstaub mal den Rechner vielleicht werden ja wirklich falsche Temps angezeigt! Vielleicht probierste auch mal ein anderes Programm. 

Zum Netzteil das es ein 400 Watt Netzteil ist doch Wayne! Zum Einen sagt die Watt Zahl überhaupt nichts über die Qualität des Netzteils aus und darüber wieviel Power es liefert und außerdem kann das ja auch kaputt sein!

Kannst du den Rechner, nachdem er runtergefahren ist direkt wieder anmachen!?


----------



## Lilith Twilight (25. November 2010)

Nuxxy schrieb:


> Vorher die Heizung anfassen, außerdem passiert hinten rein GARNICHTS.



Nein natürlich passiert bei den ganzen freiliegenden Lötstellen auf der Grafikkartenrückseit nichts.


----------



## Bulldoz (17. Dezember 2010)

Thread ist in vergessenheit geraten ^^ Problem gelöst, es lag an der Grafikkarte  Der Lüfter von der Grafikkarte war hin. Wahrscheinlich war das Lager vom Lüfter kaputt. Naja jetzt läuft wieder alles tutti ^^ kann geclosed werden.


----------

